# Technical



## goncalves (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone
I own Peugeot boxer Elddis explorer 100 motorhome and would like to fit safety seatbelts at the back of the van. My problem is that I do not know how to fit them because there is the big window at the back and I cannot secure the seatbelt on to the window????
Any ideas? Thanks in advance
Gen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try a search. It does come up from time to time. Difficult as far as I remember. Someone who knows will come along soon. Good luck, Alan.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Everything I have read about retrofitting seatbelts has said how difficult it can be to do and that it needs to be done by a specialist who is fully conversant with such things. The issue of course is making sure that the anchor points are sufficient strong to take the load in the event of an accident. No doubt others will be able to point you in the direction of suitable specialists.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gen

It's not what you'll want to hear but the likelyhood is that retro-fitting seat belts to a rear wall will be impractical. Rear walls are usually just a flimsy wooden frame with a thin aluminium skin, not a suitable surface to anchor a life preserving device.
It is of course feasible that a strong steel frame could be constructed to act as an anchorage but this isn't likely to be a practical or cost effective modification. I think the only people who would be qualified to advise you would be the manufacturers.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Goncalves.
Can you fit some kind of steel box frame suitably anchored.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The fitting of seat belts to the side facing seats is not recommended. To fit them across the back would involve a steel frame to be fitted to the chassis. Apart from the headache of design, you would also suffer a weight penalty.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

IMO British manufacturers have been very tardy in fitting enough seatbelts to match the berth capacity of vans, presumably on the basis that their main market to buy new has been older couples. So there are dealers' yards full of vans quite unsuited to family use. 
European manufacturers accept that one might need 4-6 seatbelts, but they've tended not to offer so many vans with the rear U-shaped lounges popular in the UK. So, whilst you _can_ find vans with 6 seatbelts, it will almost inevitably mean a dinette arrangement somewhere in the van, which, depending on the length, may preclude an additional rear lounge.

I've seen a couple of current German vans with rear lounges with seatbelts - the low profile Karmann Mobil Colorado 600 (an option), and the La Strada Avanti H van conversion. Neither are the cheapest vans around. Others may know of others, but the combination of belts in rear lounges is pretty rare.

As others have said, conversion is challenging and steelwork would be necessary for safety. It would be pointless and dangerous fastening belts to the timberwork.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its not just fitting them. You do not want to sit at the very rear of the van in case of a rear end shunt.

Derek


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't want to hear this either, but your van would probably be uninsurable if you do it yourself.

There is almost always a question asking what modifications have been made, and if you declared this I think the insurers would throw a fit.

If you didn't declare it and had to put in a claim, they would be delighted. They would most likely refuse to consider your claim.

I am no expert on insurance, but I would strongly recommend asking your insurers *before *you go to a lot of trouble and expense.

Dave


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

camper69 said:



> Its not just fitting them. You do not want to sit at the very rear of the van in case of a rear end shunt.
> 
> Derek


This is what would worry me about sitting up the back - as Gaspode says 'rear walls are usually just a flimsy wooden frame with a thin aluminium skin'
Very very liitle protection in a rear end shunt.

Also, what's the payload on the van - can it accomodate an extra person or two and their belongings?

Sorry if this it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

We live in Spain where of course the situation is very different in general relating to vehicles. Our (MH) "log book" for instance clearly states that only 2 persons, driver and passenger are permitted to travel...but 4 may sleep !!
We want to have 2 more seat belts fitted and the procedure is lengthy requiring a complete inspection by ITV (Spanish MOT service) before retro fitting. If they authorise additions it must be done by qualified dealer/fitter and receipted proof of installation must be provided and then a whole new, amended, "log book" will be issued.
As previous posters have said, there is a problem finding suitable anchoring points, and belts on side facing seats are not encouraged here.
Good luck, post a solution please if you find one.


----------



## goncalves (Aug 3, 2008)

*fitting seat belts at the backend*

Hi
As most of you said, I better give up the idea of fitting the safety belts at the back of the van, life is precious
Thank u all


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had an Elddis Autoquest 120 (56 reg) which was classed as a 4 berth. It had a rear lounge and there were 2 lap belts for rear passengers. I believe it was the last one to have lap belts fitted.

You do not say what year your van is but from memory, the 100 is only said to be a 2 berth van. I may be wrong on that (senility is a growing problem).

Look under your bench seats where lap belts may be stowed. If they are not there and you have a rear lounge layout, I am afraid you are snookered behind the black. 8O


----------

